# Knotter problem on NH 570 square baler



## VictorianFarms

Hello Forum.... 
I really could appreciate anyones help with this problem, i am starting to pull my hair out because I cant figure out what is going on. I thought I had everything figured out on these balers! 
This baler of mine was completely rebuilt 2500 bales ago. New knotter assemblies and castings. It didnt miss a tie for almost a thousand bales and now it misses 5 or 6 and ties one. Since I am by myself I cant see what is going on. The twine is breaking behind the knots.... Here are some pictures, it shows the twine is up on top on the left side, it is suppose to be down below the disc. Any ideas on what is going on and how I can correct this? Thank You!!!


----------



## wjjones

Is there any chance some type of guide for the twine is missing?


----------



## VictorianFarms

I am going to cleanout bale chamber and take a look..... Thanks


----------



## Country Boy

With the chamber empty, try tripping the mechanism and then turning it over slowly by hand. You will be able to see the mechanism work and compare it side to side. That always helps me when I have knotting troubles on my baler. It almost sounds like something is out of adjustment on the one side. Either that, or you got a bad roll of twine. Try swapping the rolls left to right and see if the breaking switches sides. We had a lot of troubles with our knots breaking on my IH 37 baler, until I swapped to plastic twine (9600, 170lb knot strength, 11lbs/roll). Then it started tying every single bale without a hitch. It used to miss about as bad as yours with the sisal twine.


----------



## Edster

The first thing I would do is empty the chamber. The second thing is CLEAN THE BUILD UP around the knotters. All that chaff in there could be keeping things that need to move from moving. Once clean, grease it and start from there.


----------



## VictorianFarms

I adjusted the discs on the bottom, they swipe the knott from the bale hook. They were out of adjustment. Baled 200 bales with no missed ties


----------



## wjjones

Glad to hear you got it fixed.


----------

